# Has anyone had any luck turkey hunting at East Fork lake?



## airjord111

I hunted at East Fork Lake for the last couple of years and have heard a lot of turkeys gobble in early morning. A lot of people hunt there and the birds disapear as soon as they hit the ground. I'm looking for advice on how to bag one of these birds. Any help would be appreciated.:S


----------



## turkeymikey

When they hit the ground and quit gobbling is due to that they are with hens. You can try a bunch of things but coming back later in the morning their hens may be gone and will come into the call. 

If it is hilly ground they might be using the same roost areas and you might be able to get in their early and get them after they fly down with their hens. 

There are many good videos and books that you could get and see what and why they are doing and why they do it. Or ask some good old turkey hunter to take you!


----------



## airjord111

Thanks for the information. I guess I need to get closer to where they roost and see if it helps. The area gets a lot of pressure and human traffic so that doesn't help either.


----------



## carxman17

There are no turkeys at east fork. LOL. I hunted east fork last year for the first time. I called one in but missed at 25 yards. I was my first one & I was shaking so bad I just missed... There is alot of pressure there for sure. I know I here alot of birds there when I crappie fish early in the spring!!!!


----------



## truck

The farther away from the parking lots u get the better off u will be


----------



## airjord111

I seldom hunt at East Fork when I don't here a lot of birds early in the morning. I just have to figure out how to get to them. I usually see and hear a lot of other hunters early in the season.


----------

